# 10 years and counting with IBS, anal fissures and Anal Itch



## salix4salix

Hello all, Here is my story.

I am a 29 year old male who has suffered from IBS type symptoms for the last 10 ish years. I've always suffered from C and D (sometimes in the same BM), gut pain, abdominal cramps, very burpy and gaseous, but the main aggravating symptom was pitritus ani (or itchy anus). Up to July last year this has been my biggest gripe. I've been to the doctors about this countless times and the only thing they have given me is hydrocortisone creams, steroids, and a stool softener. The creams will make the symptoms subside for a while but it always recurs. I've only recently found that steroids thin the skin so I won't ever be using them again. I've also had anal fussures (cuts) which have been caused by the constipation which I was given the stool softeners for.

I have consistently tried all the online suggestions - I wear cotton boxers, cotton gloves to bed, nails short, wash thoroughly after each BM (in fact I have a shower after and don't even wipe as it gets too sore), i only use aqueous cream to wash, fragrant free shower gel, fragrant free washing powder, no spicy foods, no wheat, gluten or dairy, I take piritun at night to stop skin reaction. I've wormed myself about 5 times in the last 3 months. I've even tried tying my hands up at night to stop me scratching. However, I think I must be a descendent of Houdini as I always seem to get out of my shackles and wake myself up scratching.

In 2010 I started in the gym as I wanted to put on some weight (I've always been quite skinny - think DJ Qualls off of the film Road Trip).

At the same time I also read about the benefits of an OTC drug called "5 - HTP", so I started taking a small dose every day. After 6 months my anal itch symptoms had gone and I was feeling the happiest I had in forever. My BM's were predictable in occurrence and consistency and I went up to a weight of 74kg (162lbs). Everything was rosy.

My life was changed when hit by a car whilst riding my bike to a football match. I sprained my wrist quite badly and had severe lacerations to my face and gums since my face went through the cars windscreen - this meant I had to eat through a straw for a couple of months and stopped exercising. After 4 months I was able to get back to the gym - but I had lost all my weight, back to 60kg and the worst thing the anal itch had come back. I immersed myself in the gym and work, to try to get back to the winning formula that had got me there. sadly this failed.

At this time I started having some other problems with sex organ sensitivity. I also read somewhere that 5-HTP could cause this so decided to stop taking it.Has anyone any positive or negative stories about the use of 5 - HTP in relation to Anal itch/IBS/sexual sensitivity?

After a few months of failure I decided I needed a specialist to help me, and tried to get my incompetent GP to refer me explaining that all the treatments that she and the other doctors had tried before had failed. At this point she refused to refer me as I had evidence of anal fissures so she me prescribed lactulose to soften my stools to allow for healing. It made sense so I took this for a few months but it never seemed to stop the problem. The doctor also told me that I had IBS, gave me a little leaflet and said that I would need to manage the symptoms myself - possibly through diet control. (she refused to refer me to a dietician on the NHS).

So I went privately to a dietician - she was very helpful asked lots of questions, did a stool analysis test which found an overgrowth of candida albicans and another weird bacteria.

The dietician advised that I would need to follow an anti candida diet - first strengthening my gut with probiotics and then killing off the candida with tanalbit. I was poised to start this. Stupidly I decided to go to Global Gathering (a dance festival in England) to have one last alcohol fuelled weekend before accepting a life of mundanity. This turned out to be possibly the worst mistake of my life.

Whilst at the festival I started having intense constipation and horrific gut pains. Then the stool that I finally passed was tarry/dark black

not great when you're in a grimey festival toilet. Constipation, horrible gut pain and black stools persisted for a few days until i got back home. I then passed a stool that was black and very bloody. A huge pool of blood along with a lump of what looked like my intestine came out. I rushed to A&E who did some stool, blood and urine tests but found no problems. But would need an endoscopy and colonoscopy. In total I had 3 blood covered stools. Within 4 weeks I'd had an endoscopy (horrible experience) which found no problems and within another 4 a colonoscopy (even more horrible) which found no physical problems. Only that I had a very spasmy intestinal wall.

In these 8 weeks my guts became increasingly painful, constipated and bloated. I couldn't even pass wind. I've tried to describe the pain many times but find it difficult - the closest would be a combination of twisty cramps, bloated, stabby, hot pain. This meant that I had to leave my job and move back in with my mum.

After the colonoscopy the gastroenterologist advised that I have IBS and referred me to a dietician - also mentioning that I would be put on a FODMAP diet. The mebeverine (anti spasmodic), movicol (to reduce constipation) and nortriptyline (anti depressant) that the gastroenterologist prescribed didn't noticeably help.

Since I was in such excruciating pain I decided to research this and start following the FODMAP diet.

The low FODMAP diet to reduce IBS symptoms is from researchers in Australia. They have coined the term FODMAPs to describe a collection of short-chain carbohydrates found in many common foods. FODMAPs stands for Fermentable Oligo-, Di- and Mono-saccharides, and Polyols - which increase gas and distension.

I had been waiting to see if the specialist was going to prescribe any steroids or anti biotics before starting the anti Candida diet (since these are meant to cause/increase the likelihood of Candida overgrowth) - now that it didn't seem as though this would happen and because the FODMAP diet and anti-Candida diet are quite similar I decided to start both at the same time.

The FODMAP and Anti candida diet seemed to have an immediate affect - so much so that I could start to do some mild exercise again. I found that eating boiled low FODMAP vegetables reduced my symptoms noticeably. If I add meat it causes a lot of problems feels like my body struggles to break it down. Also the same for vegetables that are uncooked. I can almost feel the undigested foods travelling through my guts. It is very uncomfortable and I have to take a pain killer.

So after 2 weeks of consistent exercise - running 40 minutes every other day and going to the gym, doing yoga, eating soup, drinking lots of water, taking laxatives 3 times a day, along with mebeverine and Nortryptaline (and magnesium) at night - I feel like I can reduce the symptoms to a certain extent. It feels nothing like normal but at least I'm not in agony and I can occasionally squeeze some farts outs.

So my digestive system has been compromised since August. In addition to this problem I've had severe and persistent anal fissures which was probably caused by the constipation - I was prescribed Rectogesic 4 weeks ago. Applying this 2 times a day along with 2-3 sitz baths a day has thankfully and finally healed them up. Even the horrible headaches were worth it.

Since the fissures have healed up the anal itch has returned with gusto. Its a horrible niggle that drives me crazy in the day, but I can control the urge to scratch it. At night its a different story and I'm finding it impossible to stop myself scratching my anus to pieces.

So this brings me to today. It would be great if any one has any comments, helpful suggestions or if they've had any similar experiences it would be great. I feel like my life has ground to a halt and don't see a real future at the moment.


----------



## storyofmylife

Dr. John Clark said:


> Were you ever checked for intestinal parasites?
> 
> If that has been ruled out, consider the suggestions on my post under the IBS-C heading entitled "self-help for constipation (and diarrhea)."
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> John Clark


Please tell us how intestinal parasites can be responsible for IBS ?


----------



## storyofmylife

Wow ! I am a lot like you in many ways - rectal itching, must eat almost no non-veg, can't handle alcohol, slim. But, my GI problems are only 20% as severe as yours as of now. They were much worse before.

I suggest that you try reducing the dependence on laxatives. Try some psyllium husk fiber also. It helps me a lot. But, you have to do it regularly for a long time - 1-2 years. My addiction to laxatives prompted me

to search for this alternative/supplement.

good luck and take care.


----------



## salix4salix

hi storyofmylife, thanks for the reply. i'm pretty dependent on the laxatives thats definitely true but I'm following my doctors advice. the last time i saw him he even advised that i needed to increase my dose to 4 movicol a day. I'm assuming that he has a plan to wean me off them though. I have an appointment in april so will ask then.

i purchased some psyllium husks yesterday - and did some research. i've read that you can only take it for short periods as it can cause damage? is this not correct? do you not take any laxatives and just rely on the pysillium?

have you ever found anything to reduce the rectal itching? its driving me crazy!!


----------



## salix4salix

hi dr john clarke, thanks for the response. i've had no stool tests with doctor/hospital.. i did have a private stool test through my dietician which found no parasites/worms etc. but did find an overgrowth of candida albicans, an increased amount of enterobacter cloacae (bacteria) and zero amount of E.Coli. All of which are abnormal.

I have read your post IBS-C heading entitled "self-help for constipation (and diarrhea). and have acquired the book Trigger Point Therapy Workbook by Clair Davies.

I'm going to have a good read and see if I can get any positive results from this. I'm considering going to see a Trigger Point practitioner also.

Thanks.


----------



## Simplysoothing

Hi All,

I searched Twitter to reach out to people suffering with anal itch also known as anus puritus and came across this post from 'My Irritable Bowel' Twitter account. Many of our customers had tried the creams after seeing doctors with no luck. If you are having problems with anal itch and the creams aren't working you should genuinely try Simply Soothing Wipes for a couple of weeks. They gently adjust the pH of the skin, if used regularly. The wipes favours the good bugs and cleanses away the undesirable ones. Prescribed creams tend to help the condition initially but often clog the natural workings of the skin. Simply Soothing Wipes are also harmless and do not contain any alcohol. Our wipes may genuinely increase your quality of life.

You can purchase these wipes from our website at simplysoothingwipes.com

Please see our testimonials here http://simplysoothingwipes.com/testimonials/

Please follow us on Twitter : https://twitter.com/simply_soothe


----------



## storyofmylife

salix4salix said:


> hi storyofmylife, thanks for the reply. i'm pretty dependent on the laxatives thats definitely true but I'm following my doctors advice. the last time i saw him he even advised that i needed to increase my dose to 4 movicol a day. I'm assuming that he has a plan to wean me off them though. I have an appointment in april so will ask then.
> 
> i purchased some psyllium husks yesterday - and did some research. i've read that you can only take it for short periods as it can cause damage? is this not correct? do you not take any laxatives and just rely on the pysillium?
> 
> have you ever found anything to reduce the rectal itching? its driving me crazy!!


I take the husk only once a day, at night. It helped me a lot. But it did not make my BM perfect at all times. I never heard that it can cause damage. Whats your source ?

Sorry, but my rectal itching is an annoyance at best. By the time I get in the mood to do something about it, it either subsides or goes away.


----------



## salix4salix

It's all over the Internet, one example is
http://www.fitsugar.com/You-Asked-Safe-Take-Psyllium-Husk-Every-Day-2748460
So do our take it consistently for prolonged periods?


----------



## storyofmylife

salix4salix said:


> It's all over the Internet, one example is
> http://www.fitsugar.com/You-Asked-Safe-Take-Psyllium-Husk-Every-Day-2748460
> So do our take it consistently for prolonged periods?


I took it intermittently for a period of about 1.5 years, each period about a month or so. 1-2 tsp at night with about 20 oz of water. I never take it just before I sleep because it often makes me thirsty (the fiber absorbs water, right ?) So, I stay awake and keep drinking water whenever i feel thirsty. Then, I go to sleep.

The link you gave makes a point but does not provide any proof for it. So, the best thing to do would be to consult your doctor.

Here are some more links with precautions about husk -

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/psyllium-000321.htm

http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-56088-Psyllium+Husk+Fibre+Oral.aspx?drugid=56088&drugname=Psyllium+Husk+Fibre+Oral

I prefer links from sources like the above (edu website, webmd).

Here is another which makes a plausible argument about the potential problems that can be caused by husk -

http://www.livestrong.com/article/526439-what-are-the-dangers-of-taking-too-much-psyllium-husk/

Good luck.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw

Firstly, the itch is almost certainly caused by candida. A very good remedy - not cure - for immediate effect is organic coconut oil. Google coconut oil + candida - you'll find lots of info. I would suggest you both eat the stuff and apply it as often as you like to your bum.

Candida is notoriously difficult to bring under control but it is possible. You have to stay low carb - no cheating as candida adores all carbs and will thrive. My other recommendation is sauerkraut. Unless you can find a supplier in Ireland, I would suggest you make your own - Google again! It has to be live so don't buy it from a supermarket as it will be pasteurised.

Diana.


----------



## fantastic98

hi salix. I have the anal itch you refer to and it gets me up every night for the past 2 years or so. I go to the shower and place the shower head at the entrance to my anus, swinging it back and forth to get relief which also prompts me to go to the toilet at the same time. I use the toilet and after 3 times doing this I dry off not rubbing my anus too hard and head back to bed. this solves problem for the night. but it doesn't go away as the next night im up again. it usually kicks in an hour after I go to bed. so I have to accept it for now. but it was all worse before when It affected me during the day, I couldn't sit down on it , found it hard to walk. but thankfully that's all gone now. I NEVER use creams or ointments on it as it makes it worse. only stops it for a minute. and then the mother of all scratching..the shower definitely helps but be sure to have the full pressure on . it may be sore when you do it at the beginning each time but the pain slowly fades. I think the water has a numbing effect on it. anyway that's it for now. if you get any miracle cure, do let me know..... cheers kevin in galway Ireland....a few days later. I now use only warm to hot water when in the shower as cold or cool water makes it too painful. there is no pain with hot water and it seems to get the job done maybe it might help to get rid of it as there is more curing power in hot water...cheers kevin...


----------



## frampy86

Life with IBS is a constant struggle, but then having chronic anal itching on top of that&#8230;an absolute nightmare. I, too, have been suffering for about 10 years and tried some similar diets, which helped with the diarrhea but didn't do anything for the anal itch (pruritus ani). Luckily, I found this ointment that's only available online called PRANICURE and it's changed my life!! It heals the area and stops the itching so now I can finally live a normal life! Google Pranicure and give it a try, it's the ONLY thing that works.


----------



## HeavenlyJess

I've had candida before and two things seemed to heal it up quickly. I went on a whole food vegan diet, and then I would apply argan oil or coconut oil to my worst itching places.


----------

